

One on One: Christopher Poole, Founder of 4chan - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/19/one-on-one-christopher-poole-founder-of-4chan/
An interview with Christopher "Moot" Poole, founder of 4Chan.
======
dzlobin
Are they really still calling him that?

